

Ask HN: What if everyone else is right? - diminium

What do you do when this thought enters your head "what if everyone else is right"?
======
kerryfalk
Consider it for a moment. Why am I thinking that? Is there good reason to
doubt? Are they wrong? How can I find out who is right? Etc.

 _Seek answers in the data_ and if there is no data, get some.

~~~
diminium
Which comes to these questions: "What happens if they know something I don't?
What if they know something I can't find out before it's too late?"

